# Missed Credit card payment appearing on ICB file



## Get N bet R (15 May 2006)

Hi all, just wondering if a late payment to a credit card appears on your ICB file, I missed one pymt and was late with this months & I rang the cc company and they said something about this will probably appear on my ICB file - not too sure if this was a threat in oder to speed up pymt, however needless to say I gutted as I've never missed a payments on loans or mortgage before in my life & indeed have cleared various personal and car loans early. I have a good job & salary, just had a diffiicult couple of months with one thing after another & am just wondering if this will be a big blemish on my credit rating as I was hoping to change the car this summer and would be looking for a car loan then & hope this doesn't cause any probs. Many thanks.


----------



## Justy (15 May 2006)

Ìt probably wont appear. If it does its likely to be overlooked by lenders as you seem to have a good history. Remember _they_ want to give you the car loan.

BTW - you can get a copy of your ICB report.


----------



## demoivre (15 May 2006)

AFAIK MBNA are the only cc issuers who log monthly payments on cc's with the ICB - the other card issuers only record info. with ICB if you are a defaulter.


----------



## lff12 (15 May 2006)

demoivre said:
			
		

> AFAIK MBNA are the only cc issuers who log monthly payments on cc's with the ICB - the other card issuers only record info. with ICB if you are a defaulter.


 
Correct.  And only defaults from 2004 onwards AFAIK.


----------



## Get N bet R (15 May 2006)

Thanks for responses, Well hopefully it doesn't, don't fancy anything going on my record for 5 years & if it does hopefully it's overlooked when car loan time comes up. Many thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2006)

Get N bet R said:
			
		

> hopefully it's overlooked when car loan time comes up.


If you are repeatedly buying cards on credit then perhaps you would be better off saving towards this to reduce or obviate the need to borrow?


----------



## DublinTexas (16 May 2006)

demoivre said:
			
		

> AFAIK MBNA are the only cc issuers who log monthly payments on cc's with the ICB - the other card issuers only record info. with ICB if you are a defaulter.



Tesco Personal Finance (Visa Card) also reports monthly payment history, balance and credit limit.


----------



## mell61 (16 May 2006)

To prevent it happening again, have you considered setting up a standing order or direct debit to pay off in full (or a set amount) each month, so that you aren't hit with missed payment again (don't MBNA also charge you for late payments).


----------



## Lyndan (16 May 2006)

Justy said:
			
		

> Ìt probably wont appear. If it does its likely to be overlooked by lenders as you seem to have a good history. Remember _they_ want to give you the car loan.
> 
> BTW - you can get a copy of your ICB report.


 
Where can i get a copy of my ICB report?


----------



## DublinTexas (16 May 2006)

Lyndan said:
			
		

> Where can i get a copy of my ICB report?



[broken link removed]


----------



## abarksdale (1 Apr 2008)

If you have one missed payment my information is if its only once and one card showing on your ICB and its at least 6 months old that you should be ok.

Most banks score internally from how you have handled your account they take into account salary how high it is-loans paid on time standing orders paid on time balance of account and so on.

 Best i can tell you send statements in and that with your ICB and every question you answer on the application has a part on the laon being approved.


----------



## busymum (1 Apr 2008)

GE Money credit cards also report on ICB, through a standing order mix up I had an issue regarding missed payment appearing on ICB. When i phoned GE Money they agreed to write to ICB to have this corrected. I am due to phone ICB in next few days to see if the correction has been made.


----------

